# A/C and Thermometer Stopped after Car Wash



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like the Temp/Sensor has gotten wet inside and caused a short perhaps. It may dry out in a few days and all may be normal. 

See more information here.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...rature-sensor-mine-read-5-deg-too-high-4.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The A/C compressor will shut off if it's too cold outside. Since it was being told the outside temp was -40 it figured it didn't need to run. Definitely a wet sensor. The sensor is in the driver's side fog lamp cover.


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

I had the exact same thing three days after I bought it(2012) took it to the eager and they replaced the sensor. It's located in one fog lamp cover on the drivers side.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

Yep, like others stated, give it time to dry...the sensor on the Fog light. Once it does, all should be well.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

-40*F on your DIC is strictly an open thermistor on your ambient sensor. A short would peg the meter on the high end.

With a resistor substitution box, can actually plot your temperature curve versus resistance. Even may have to do this as they no longer provide this simple key specification.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bcronenwett said:


> Have a 2011 Cruze- took it to a drive-through car wash. Immediately after, the thermometer read -40 degrees farenheit and the fan was working, but the cool air stopped coming out. It was just regular air. Any idea what could've happened? I've never had these issues before.




Bcronenwett,
Are you still experiencing this issue? If you are I would recommend contacting your dealer. Please keep me posted and if you any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I agree, mine did the same thing but it was because I left it unplugged after removing the bumper on accident. Let it dry and plugged it back in and all was well.


----------



## Jayjoeson (Aug 20, 2019)

Bcronenwett said:


> Have a 2011 Cruze- took it to a drive-through car wash. Immediately after, the thermometer read -40 degrees farenheit and the fan was working, but the cool air stopped coming out. It was just regular air. Any idea what could've happened? I've never had these issues before.


Remove the battery head and try to fix the sensor located underneath the fog light, you should be up and going


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jayjoeson said:


> Remove the battery head and try to fix the sensor located underneath the fog light, you should be up and going


Good advice, but you may want to check the dates on the posts before you respond. 

(Trust me, you're not the first to get sucked in).


----------

